

Did You Find A Deal? - didyoufindit

My name is Chris, Founder of DidYouFindADeal. My team and I are confident and ready to show you the product that is going to capture the local online advertising industry.&#60;p&#62;PAIN: Brick-and-mortar businesses lack a solution that increase loyal customers. Groupon drives new traffic, but this new traffic is un-targeted and does not return as repeat customers; Foursquare cannot verify check-ins and are thus not used by business owners for loyalty programs. The current Daily Deal model has no long term sustainability for local merchants and is extremely costly.&#60;p&#62;SOLUTION: DidYouFindADeal is a web and mobile application that uses the simplicity of a very proven model (MoneyMailer / ValPak) with the marketing techniques of the Daily Deal Sites. Users Never have to Pre Pay for a Coupon or Deal and Business Owners DO NOT revenue share with us.&#60;p&#62;FUNDING &#38; LOCATION: We have raised $300,000 in seed funding and are located in Irvine, CA.&#60;p&#62;TEAM: Our team and advisory board members have Internet Marketing, Local Advertising, IT, International Business and Legal experience as noted in their bios.&#60;p&#62;TRACTION:&#60;p&#62;During Beta attracted over 800 merchants to a Free Trial in a 45 day period with 2 sales people.
Post revenue with 20+ customers closed 
70+ businesses in the pipeline including Tustin Buick, Togo’s, and Arthur Murray Dance Studios. Affiliate programs with Starbucks, Wine.com, Omaha Steaks and more. 
Completion of mobile app for iPhone and Android
======
sixtypoundhound
And you're looking for....

